# Depression has advantages



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

Found this on scientific american

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=depressions-evolutionary

seems like depression is an adaptation, not a malfunction


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yay, lets get depressed!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I've always found lying in bed for days at a time wanting to kill myself to be extremely useful and productive.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> i've always found lying in bed for days at a time wanting to kill myself to be extremely useful and productive.


lol


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

Well this makes me sad. if i were to believe this, then i have been depressed for the last 9+ yrs, and this depression is the root of my intelligence. So im only smart when im sad? Fantastic.


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

bobthebuilder said:


> Well this makes me sad. if i were to believe this, then i have been depressed for the last 9+ yrs, and this depression is the root of my intelligence. So im only smart when im sad? Fantastic.


I'm fairly convinced that the malfunction in my brain that is causing my depression and social anxiety is also the thing that is responsible for my intelligence. Doubled-edged sword, indeed.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

The problem is I've never seen a good definition of what depression "is". When I was morbidly depressed during my teen years, I did a lot of analytical thinking about my life, but it didn't help much when I believed everyone hated me and was out to hurt to me. But I was still going to school and getting good grades, so no one was willing to diagnose me with anything at the time.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think it's the other way around, depression leads to constant (if unproductive thinking) because of the 'stress' factor in the brain going off-kilter. That is, you can still get stressed (and analytical and whatnot) but depression comes from almost too much stress.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Depression is an awful feeling. The article is saying it helps you think through problems and solve them better, but can't people think through problems without being depressed? I can be in the happiest mood in the world, and still get a math problem correct. I don't see what depression has to do with how well you are able to think through problems.


----------

